# tablet (android) mit PC (windows 7) verbinden



## N-Golth-Batai (27. November 2011)

hallo zusammen, 

ich frage hier für einen freund der familie zu oben genannten problem.
ich bin leider in android nicht wirklich bewandert.

er hat sich ein android tablet gekauft um damit vom bett aus seinen pc zu steuern bzw. sich den desktop auf das tablet zu holen damit er
von da aus alles machen kann (quasi remote-desktop). ist dies möglich, und wenn ja womit und wie?
ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für eure informationen.

gruß


----------



## Iceananas (27. November 2011)

Splashtop Remote. Einfach im Market suchen, dann Anweisungen befolgen. Man kann sogar wahlweise den Ton aufs Tablet umleiten lassen, alles per WLAN.


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (30. November 2011)

Danke für die Antwort, ich werde es gleich mal weitergeben und mich dann melden wie es ausgegangen ist.

greez.


----------



## Sinister213 (1. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt da auch noch Teamviewer als App.
Zumindest gibt es das auf dem Handy Market. Weiß jetzt nicht ob das bei dem Tablet anders ist weil ich keins hab, aber ich schätz mal nicht ^^

Geht ganz einfach
Auf dem PC und dem Smartphone/Tablet installieren.
Registrieren und dann muss das Programm einfach nur am PC an sein und du kannst dich dann mit den mit dem anderen Gerät anmelden.

Werd mir aber mal Splashtop Remote auch mal Splashtop Remote anschauen 

edit: Und achja, Teamviewer ist kostenlos  Aber den einen Euro den Splashtop kostet wird ja wohl jeder haben ^^


----------

